# Tampa Bay 12/12



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

My most recent Fly Fishing Report for Tampa Bay is posted at 
https://www.baxterhouse.net/single-post/2018/12/12/Fly-Fishing-Report-for-Tampa-bay
Lots of recent info and photos.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice report- thanks for sharing


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

g8rfly said:


> Nice report- thanks for sharing


Thanks. I put something up on the site once or twice per week. Facebook / Instagram get updated most days


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken T said:


> My most recent Fly Fishing Report for Tampa Bay is posted at
> https://www.baxterhouse.net/single-post/2018/12/12/Fly-Fishing-Report-for-Tampa-bay
> Lots of recent info and photos.
> View attachment 52306


There goes that yellow fly again!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Backwater said:


> There goes that yellow fly again!


Yellow has been the hot color


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for the Post.


----------

